# Walking Stick Bark on Bark off



## wood geezer (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi I'm new to the forum and have lots to learn.
I cut some nice green sticks today madrone, choke cheery and big leaf maple,. 
Would there be less chance of cracking if I leave the bark on. 
It has been cold here in Oregon so the sap should be down.
Any help appreciated. Bill Hart:smile:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wood geezer said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum and have lots to learn.
> I cut some nice green sticks today madrone, choke cheery and big leaf maple,.
> Would there be less chance of cracking if I leave the bark on.
> It has been cold here in Oregon so the sap should be down.
> Any help appreciated. Bill Hart:smile:


This time of year it is going to be hard to get the bark off anyway, I leave it on til it dries this time of year.


----------



## Cedar fly (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm not sure if every wood does it, but when it completely dries it will try to peel. 
Or you can boil it


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

wood geezer said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum and have lots to learn.
> I cut some nice green sticks today madrone, choke cheery and big leaf maple,.
> Would there be less chance of cracking if I leave the bark on.
> It has been cold here in Oregon so the sap should be down.
> Any help appreciated. Bill Hart:smile:


With the sap being down at this time of year,the bark should stay on. Leaving the bark on will dry the stick at a slower rate. But it will check eventually. Sticks the size of a typical walking stick generally don't take that long to dry. If you decide to peel the stick you can do it with a draw knife. Personal preference.


----------

